# Amstelveen open 2013



## Antonie faz fan (Sep 1, 2013)

Hi guys i wanted to start a tread about amstelveen open 2013 becuase there isnt any other treads about the comp.
Registration can be here https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=AmstelveenOpen2013
Anyone on here who is coming?
Plzz post goals and stuf like that.


----------



## Frubix (Sep 1, 2013)

I'll go
Still have to think about my goals


----------



## Wassili (Sep 1, 2013)

Main goal: get a PB in all of the events 

3x3: sub-14
2x2: sub-5
4x4: sub-1:05
5x5: sub-2:10
3x3 OH: sub-26
Pyra: ...sub-10?


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Sep 3, 2013)

Main goal: solving the cubes in a reasonable time frame hahahaha 

I haven't done ANYTHING at all for weeks now since life took a blackflip, so I should try to get back into the grind, that is for sure.


----------



## MarcelP (Sep 3, 2013)

Okay,

3x3: sub-30 average, sub 25 single
3BLD: just do some solves, probably not going to have a succes.
2x2: sub-13 average, sub 8 single
4x4: sub-3:00 average
5x5: sub-10:00 single
3x3 OH: sub-2:00 average
Pyra: sub-40 average


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Sep 3, 2013)

MarcelP said:


> Okay,
> 
> 3x3: sub-30 average, sub 25 single
> 3BLD: just do some solves, probably not going to have a succes.
> ...



I think. The cuttof for OH is 1.00-1.30


----------



## MarcelP (Sep 3, 2013)

I think I am still going to try.


----------



## moralsh (Sep 3, 2013)

MarcelP said:


> I think I am still going to try.



You should make the cutoff with just a day of practice, I was sub 1:30 the first day I seriously tried with way worse look ahead than yours. Go Marcel go!


----------



## MarcelP (Sep 4, 2013)

moralsh said:


> You should make the cutoff with just a day of practice, I was sub 1:30 the first day I seriously tried with way worse look ahead than yours. Go Marcel go!



I have been practicing for a month already. I was 2:30 averaging which I brought back to about 1:30  My PB is just below that.


----------



## moralsh (Sep 5, 2013)

Use a small and loose cube and  during F2L focus on lower movecount versus fingertricky algorithm, practice stuff like R U R' U', and the 2 look oll algorithms and you should be averaging sub 1:30 in little time, I do and trust me, I'm bad at OH 

Oh, and don't hesitate on using the table


----------



## MarcelP (Sep 5, 2013)

moralsh said:


> Use a small and loose cube and during F2L focus on lower movecount versus fingertricky algorithm, practice stuff like R U R' U', and the 2 look oll algorithms and you should be averaging sub 1:30 in little time, I do and trust me, I'm bad at OH
> 
> Oh, and don't hesitate on using the table



I think I am going to film a few solves tomorrow and place in solve critique topic. To see where the quickwins are for me


----------



## Frubix (Sep 7, 2013)

My goals:

2x2: sub-2.50 single, sub-4 average
3x3: sub-11 single, sub-15 average
3x3 OH: sub-30 single, sub-40 average
4x4: sub-1 single, sub-1:15 average
5x5: sub-2:40 single, sub-3 average
Pyra: sub-4 single, sub-5.50 average


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Sep 7, 2013)

Fran I know u I thinks some of them u haven't done at home looool


----------



## Frubix (Sep 7, 2013)

Antonie faz fan said:


> Fran I know u I thinks some of them u haven't done at home looool



The onle one I havent done @ home is the 3x3 sub-11 single


----------



## Goosly (Oct 11, 2013)

Goals:

- 2x2 single WR
- no DNF's in 3x3 blind


----------



## Frubix (Oct 11, 2013)

These are my final goals (edited some from above):

2x2: sub-2.50 single, sub-4 average
3x3: sub-11 single, sub-15 average
3x3 OH: sub-25 single, sub-34 average
4x4: sub-1 single, sub-1:10 average
5x5: sub-2:30 single, sub-2:50 average
Pyra: sub-4 single, sub-5.50 average


----------



## Geert (Oct 11, 2013)

my goals:

4x4: sub-55 avg
all other events: don't fail!


----------



## scylla (Oct 13, 2013)

It was good to see you all today. Nice location, special thx's for Hanneke and Ron.


----------



## scylla (Oct 13, 2013)

Does anyone has the scramble of THE second solve in final 3x3x3? I saw several struggles from white cross solvers in final


----------



## MarcelP (Oct 14, 2013)

MarcelP said:


> Okay,
> 
> 1) 3x3: sub-30 average, sub 25 single
> 2) 3BLD: just do some solves, probably not going to have a succes.
> ...



1) Check!
2) DNS
3) Failed, nerves got to me.
4) I got a 2.30 - 2.40 average, but two solves where a few seconds over the 3 minute time limit so I got a DNF average.. Why in the name of... does that rule apply?
5) Same, I got a DNF because I can not do it in 4 minutes. I am pretty sure that in a year from now I still can not do that. So that is the 'Ontmoedigingsbeleid'?
6) Failed, lost all OLL 2 look from my memory for one hand.. LOL The day before I was still ok..
7) Check, I nailed it with almost sub 30 average..


----------



## Goosly (Oct 14, 2013)

Goosly said:


> Goals:
> - 2x2 single WR
> - no DNF's in 3x3 blind



- nope
- nope (next try at dutch open)


----------



## MarcelP (Oct 14, 2013)

Goosly said:


> - nope
> - nope (next try at dutch open)



It was nice meeting you mister Goosly!


----------



## Geert (Oct 14, 2013)

Geert said:


> my goals:
> 
> 4x4: sub-55 avg
> all other events: don't fail!



- 4x4: nope... failed
- all other events: did surprisingly well


----------

